# My Piranha Identification



## piranhadave (Jul 20, 2010)

Just carious which species this is, id thought it was red belly








I just got this guy for free, the lady said she didn't want such a demon creature lmao







anyways can someone tell me what there value is? I would like to buy more so he could have buddys


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a red belly to me.

How big is it and what sized tank is it in?
For 4 reds you need at least a 75gal 4ftx18in, how long was he solo for, he may not like any new friends?
They go for anywhere between 10-40$ depending on size and whether you buy from an lfs or private sale.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep its a red belly (Pygocentrus nattereri).

They usually value from under 10$ for 1" babies to say 50$ for an adult. Buying from other hobbiests will be cheaper then from a lfs as a lfs may sell for some high price like 75$, but you could get a similar fish fro ma hobbiest for 30$.


----------



## piranhadave (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got him about 3days ago, the lady said he had a few buddys but she got rid of them 1 by 1. Hes in a 10gallon for the moment in a few days he will be in my 55gallon


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He looks a lil big for a 10gal, get him out of there asap


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

a redbelly for sure, but i would move him to the bigger tank asap. Although the 10g for temp holding should be fine. Have anything else in the 55g yet?


----------



## piranhadave (Jul 20, 2010)

No I just set up the 55gallon aquarium, I'm currently letting it cycle for a few days. Then I will be putting my piranhas in it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

If you are only letting it cycle for a few days then you might as well throw him in it now. It take at last 4-6 weeks for a tank to cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

there are suppose to be powders and liquids you can buy to add to greatly increase cycle time....but i have no experience with them so cant vouch


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just let it cycle for 4 weeks at least. Untill then he'll have to stay in the (wat tto small) 10g but next time, make sure you have a sufficient sized tank up and running before you get any fish









It's a P.nattereri indeed, a redbelly. Get a 75 gallon and add some more, they are best kept with at least 4 or 5 specimen.


----------



## piranhadave (Jul 20, 2010)

Ive always let my tanks cycle a few days. Ive used chemicals to speed up the process and ive never had a problem with my fish dieing. Im not new to fish, just the P.nattereri species.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just because your fish dont die doesn't mean you aren't harming or damaging them from not cycling their tanks right.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Like Bruner said. Making the same mistake over and over again, doesn't make it less wrong.
And that other fish didn't die (yet) doesn't make it harmless.


----------



## piranhadave (Jul 20, 2010)

I understand where you guys are coming from. Im just saying ive never had issues before.


----------

